# Arrowhead Motor speedway



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi Guys, as most know we bought a much larger house in May and I was extremly excited that I was getting a 12x16 workshop and a 12x14 raceroom out of the deal. well the Oval is up BUT I could not and still have not located my Keys to put it back into running shape. so I have been working on cars (Chassis mostly putting them back into running shape) and buildings...this is going to be on the road course that will run along the backside of the oval and back across the short wall..thought I would share it before I started working on its mounting and the accompining bates motel for the bottom of the hill....enjoy and yes Mother is watching the races for free..


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

coach61 said:


> . well the Oval is up *BUT* ..


What is it they say at a time like this?.... Oh yeah... Without pics it didn't happen.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Another track thread!!! Congrats on the new home Coach!
Bates motel??? Looks like we are in for a wild ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Key arrived today so will be able to start running some laps tomorrow and take some pics to keep nuther happy lol..


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Beautiful job on the Bates house, Coach!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: I can't wait to tear into my model of it, and the Adamses house I got too!!


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks great. Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome home ... in both respects Coach. Nice to have you back. Now make with the pix!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Pics .... or it shall be known as Puddin Head Motor Speedway. :devil: :lol:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Almost Friday, and still no pics... RM


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

When and if I get a day off.. who wants to look at pics of my old track anyways its the oval I have had for years.. lol.. nothings done, got my keys still not hooked up.. or do you want to see the big giant mess I have in the workshop? lol.. its a awesome mess 


Dave


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

We're all sick of ours. We need a new view.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Here a few pics, the two guys at the end of pic one turned out to be decent drivers but useless at work. so no scenary will be shown the track is now functional I do need to bring the lap counter in from the shed but it is pouring here ( we need it so I will take it) so its going to have to wait. The 3rd pic is a display case I picked up before I got sick was filthy but it cleaned up darn nice.. enjoy .. I am working on it guys honest..lol

Dave


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*WTG Coach...*

Good to see you on the case. We're pullin for ya. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

uuuh btw... Depending upon the clockwise or counter clockwise flow of the track, one of those fellas is gonna be singing soprano if ya have any high speed deslots at that end of the table.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

tjd241 said:


> Good to see you on the case. We're pullin for ya. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> uuuh btw... Depending upon the clockwise or counter clockwise flow of the track, one of those fellas is gonna be singing soprano if ya have any high speed deslots at that end of the table.


Singing soprano? No worries, them is NASCAR boys, so the goods are kept safe and sound in a jar on Mike Helton's desk :thumbsup: only to be used when he gives the nod. Coach, the track looks like it is coming along! A new home, plenty of room and rain.... can't beat that!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

ya took some pics with some cars running lol.. but Wife took the cam down stairs and all in bed now ( I got called to work for 3 hours) will get em up tomorrow or tuesday I know I have to go hire a newbie tomorrow as the reason I got called in was a no show.. and Honda turned the job down kept coming up with lame excuses not to take the job lol


----------

